# Bugout Cart



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

I was working on my bug out bag the other day adding some new items that were given to me for Christmas and my wife made this statement. “You’ll not going to be able to carry that thing!” To prove her wrong like most good husbands do. I put the bag on and marched around the den. Boy was I surprised! Not surprised that my wife was right but that the bag was getting too heavy for what the bag was designed to carry. I was cramming 50 pounds plus in a 30-40 lb. bag. With that much weight in the bag. The bag would most likely come apart at the seams after several miles of walking.

But in my opinion there was nothing in that bag I could give up to survive a SHTF event. I’m sure I could shed a few pound by changing some items to lighter weight ones or delete a few luxuries items. But I wasn’t finished! I still needed to add a few more items which meant more weight. I needed a 50 to 70 lb. bag! So off to the computer.

I’ve had “get home bags” for years. Stared carrying them in my car back in the 80’s when we lived in AZ. You never want to break down in the AZ desert without one! I had everything in the bags I needed to survive the AZ desert for a few days. And with the water they never exceeded 40lbs. But they were not INCH bags.

Plan A has always been to bugin. We have a lot more resources to survive at our home then we would have at our bugout site. But if we had to bugout Plan B would be to one of the wilderness areas close to our home. I have all the bugout equipment in containers that are labeled and a list of what is in each container. So if a SHTF event happened and we needed to leave our home. We could have the boxes loaded in the truck and ready to go within minutes. And with all the stuff we have in the boxes we could survive well at the bugout location indefinite. But this meant driving and if we had to walk to the bugout site. Then plan C (my bugout bag) would be the backup.

So I needed to look for a bag to carry as much food/equipment as I could physically carry. Because when we get to our bugout site, what we carry in is all the stuff that we are going to have. Everything else we are either going to have to make or do without.

I know some are going to suggest that I should bury caches on the way to or at our bugout location. I have considered that. But I also have to consider that we may not be able to get to our original location and have to choose another site. And I know some are going to say that I’m caring way too much stuff. You may be right too! But you are not going to convince me of that.

So I started looking and a came across the USMC ILBE pack. It had everything I needed, caring capacity (rated at 125lbs.), molle webbing, and the capability to easily attach a rifle, machete and/or hatchet to the side of the pack. And the price was right also. I know there are some bags out there that are better but not at these prices. So if you are looking for an INCH bag I would suggest you give the USMC ILBE pack try. 

Now here’s where the awaking happen. After I got the ILBE pack and put the stuff in it that I thought I needed. It still wasn’t enough. I needed more! If we’re going to live a year or more in the wilderness I needed more than a few hundred rounds of ammo and a few days of food. Have you weighed an ammo can with 1000 rounds? You sure couldn’t walk very far carrying a full ammo can in your hands. So I’m looking at making a cart. A cart that would fold for storage and could be easily transported without taking up a lot of space. That way for some reason we couldn’t get to our bugout location by vehicle and we had to walk. I could just unfold the cart and load as much equipment/food onto the cart as the cart could carry. And away we would go. I know I can’t take it all but I'm sure I can carry more using a cart than I could hump out on my back. I’m either going to try to make a cart or adapting a game cart or a child trailer. If any of you have consider this and would like to share. I would like to see what you have come up with.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

A cart is a good idea. Even though I am at my bol and have a few other places to go. I have been thinking about one of those small teardrop trailers. Then I seen this one The B*O*S*S* (Bug Out Survival Shelter) - Gear Up Center I know, it is WAY overpriced but you could make one of these at a small fraction of the cost and pull it with a small dirt bike if you needed to. After we get everything finished with our cabin, I think something like this might be my next project. Hell, we have about all the materials we need for it anyway..


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

I have a cart for hauling deer out of the woods. It folds up and fits in the trunk. I got it at sportsmansguide.com for about 70 bucks. I bet it would be good for hauling gear too. It has two wheels and works pretty good on rough terrain. Its rated for 250 pounds.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Tipke Foldit 2200 Utility and Garden Cart: Gardening & Lawn Care : Walmart.com


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Many of the early LDS faithful made the trip from Missouri to Utah with a cart. I think it would take a lot of drive and determination to walk from Missouri to Utah pulling a cart. Yet many did. Pictures of the carts they used can be found online. Its a pretty efficient design. If I were to make use a cart it would look a lot like the ones the LDS used.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Seneca, I think you missed this part of the OP:

"A cart that would fold for storage and could be easily transported without taking up a lot of space."


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I guess I missed that part too..lol A prtable cart for hunting large game would prlly be the best choice then.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I've got a foldit & its rated at 300lbs. I've put my alice pack, 5gal jug of water, & two 30cal ammo cans in it & no problem. Sandy soil it could use some wider tires though.


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

I was looking at a cart the other day! I looked on amazon for carts and found a lot. Also, looked at reviews along with the carts to see what people said.

MOLON LABE


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

HuntingHawk said:


> Seneca, I think you missed this part of the OP:
> 
> "A cart that would fold for storage and could be easily transported without taking up a lot of space."


I guess I did!
whoops! sorry...
I do have a folding deer cart that would do in a pinch. I've had it for some time now, I can't remember what weight it is rated for or even what I gave for it. It is a good one and I've used it to cart out deer and haul fire wood back to the camp.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Never really considered a cart before, as we are using pack horses to get out of Dodge. But it did give me an idea I hadn't thought of: an indian travois. And if I remember right, the indian squaws, dogs and horses pulled them. 

Disclaimer: Tennessee, I am in no way implying that you suggest that she pull a travois. To do so, is at your own risk.

But it is another method to remember. Wheels break.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Another +1 for a good game cart. One other suggestion would be a used mountain bike. More than one person on this board probably had their ass shot at by munitions carried down the Trail strapped to a bicycle.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> I've got a foldit & its rated at 300lbs. I've put my alice pack, 5gal jug of water, & two 30cal ammo cans in it & no problem. Sandy soil it could use some wider tires though.


HH
Can you provide a link to the cart you are talking about?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Tennessee said:


> HH
> Can you provide a link to the cart you are talking about?


See post #4 of this thread.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I live near a small town and a couple of miles from it's downtown where the bank/pharmacy/post office/grocery store. I decided that instead of driving to it or walking to it almost daily, I would by an adult tricycle with a basket on the back that I could load groceries or packages on. I bought a Miami Sun Trike that has a weight capacity of 300lbs and I have a small wagon that I can attach to it that has a weight capacity of 200 lbs. Instead of riding it myself, I will put my wife, who has rheumatoid arthritis on it, and taking a chapter from the Swiss Army and their bicycles, I will attack a long rod to the handle bars so that I can push it from the side. I live within 20 miles of bug out place if I choose to do so, and would go there only as a last resort if things get so bad where I live that I am forced to leave. Right now I plan on staying in place. Right now I think I would use it for scavenging supplies if all motor vehicles no longer function for whatever reason. I can also put it on top of my 4x4 suv as a backup.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Just Sayin' said:


> Never really considered a cart before, as we are using pack horses to get out of Dodge. But it did give me an idea I hadn't thought of: an indian travois. And if I remember right, the indian squaws, dogs and horses pulled them.
> 
> Disclaimer: Tennessee, I am in no way implying that you suggest that she pull a travois. To do so, is at your own risk.
> 
> But it is another method to remember. Wheels break.


I always assumed that I would be pulling the cart. Now my neighbor's dogs may have another function besides waking me up in the morning barking. :idea:


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

Tennessee said:


> But in my opinion there was nothing in that bag I could give up to survive a SHTF event. I'm sure I could shed a few pound by changing some items to lighter weight ones or delete a few luxuries items.


Seems to me that part of your problem might be re-thinking what you're willing to give up. Luxuries are great and all, but your life and the lives of your family members are much better.

To me, the best way to bug out if you have to is to keep a low profile. If it were me, I'd have a big enough SUV to meet your needs and stay away from bright neon signs that say "Hey everybody look at me. My family of 4 can survive for 3 months or longer while yours slowly dies of starvation."

I'm also a fan of having a plan for your BOL. You've gotta spend time there and stage some supplies if possible. Some people are into burying caches. I prefer to have a structure at mine...

Mobility may come in handy down the road after a SHTF scenario, but for the first little while, I'd much prefer to keep my head down and my powder dry.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

My wife and I have been going to yard sales to get the items needed to build the bugout cart. Yesterday we found a bedframe for 3 dollars. Still need wheels, looking for an old 20" bicycle. The sides and bottom will be made of wire mesh or plywood. The handle is going to be electrical conduit. I will post photo when construction starts. Here is a quick diagram.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Think about how the rest of the world transports goods and people without engines. Also think about how poor people (without a horse) did it 100 years ago in the U.S. cities and Europe. Hand carts and bicycle trailers. There are a LOT of websites that feature both. If we have to evacuate my elderly parents and transport them to my house, it will be by bicycle trailer. Hand carts have been used for a long, long time to haul fire wood, milk, harvest from the fields, and all kinds of stuff. The key is balance. Think of a horse or dog cart - it is perfectly balanced so the horse or dog is not really doing any lifting - just pulling. In fact a pony cart could easily be adapted for human use. It is much easier to pull a balanced load than to carry it. I think you are absolutely on track about using a cart to haul over distance. Just explore the web. There are a lot of possibilities out there.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I've got a cart called "The Magnum Game Hauler" from Cabelas. I use it for hauling decoys and it works well. I have a plastic sled that sits inside the frame and then all the gear goes in that. It would work well for a bug out cart I think.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks RNprepper. After several dry runs with our bugout bags, we’ve determine that if motorize transportation was not available we are not going to be able to take all the things we need to survive on our backs. I also think the cart would be something that we will take in our bugout vehicle. If the roads were impassable we could just pull the cart out.


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

Instead of a cart consider a bicycle. You can push it fully loaded uphill and ride it where possible. Say downhill and flats. 

What does your wife plan on carrying when you are on the run?

Every time I hear of people "bugging out", I remember the newsreels of people jamming the roads before and during every war. I guess it works.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

bad said:


> Instead of a cart consider a bicycle. You can push it fully loaded uphill and ride it where possible. Say downhill and flats.
> 
> What does your wife plan on carrying when you are on the run?
> 
> Every time I hear of people "bugging out", I remember the newsreels of people jamming the roads before and during every war. I guess it works.


First let me say buging out will be our last resort. Our plans are to bugin. My wife and I both have bugout bags or INCH bags to use if there is a need for us to leave our home.

The cart will be able to be attached to a bicycle by changing the handle. Our bugout location is about 10 mile from our home and mostly up hill. So I not sure if a bicycle would be that much help. Just extra weight having to push up hill.


----------

